# The family



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

This is one of two photos of all my giniger babies together


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Your cats are very plump....their bodies look like pug dogs!! :lol:


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

What a cute kitty family you have! Orange cats are so cute.


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

They are sooo beautiful!!! :)


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Mmm they look so huggable!


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

Radar is really huggable, becky will come for attention when she wants it and up until the other day Hawkeye didn't like attention, but since the fight with Willow he has been looking for a bit of pampering


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

How cool is it to have three cats that look so similar? :lol: Willow must feel left out. :wink:


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

Willow lets them know who is boss lol, and she demands that we shower her with so much attention, any spelling mistakes in any of my posts are usually because she is on the desk wanting attention


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

OMG Orange cutie overload!! They look so huggable, just like my Mozart!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

They are so cute and plump. I can't imagine having one of them on my desk, even my little Sugar is getting to be too big to sit on my desk anymore. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2004)

What pretty cats! I've always like orange tabbies. We had one when I was a kid named Morris (real original, huh?).


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

How in the world do you tell them apart :wink: . Actually when I moved out on my own, I was planning to adopt all black cats. Then, when ever I had guests over they wouldn't be able to tell how many cats a really had :lol: . *sigh* Lucas was a mistake - why couldn't you have been an all black cat Lucas :roll:


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Actually I can tell them apart! It goes Radar, Becky, and Hawkeye from left to right.  .....I'm a total dork...


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

You are absolutly right well done it took me a couple of weeks to tell them apart but they do have different markings, Hawkeye is much easier to tell apart now he has a rip in his ear thanks to willow


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Hawkeye is the easy one because he is a classic tabby -- Becky and Radar are mackerel tabbies.


----------

